# MSI Racing & Hobbies Roseville, MI Points Series



## Gregory Qualls (Mar 14, 2005)

MSI Racing & Hobbies
29925 Groesbeck Hwy
Roseville, MI 48066
(586) 552-4425
www.msircracing.com

Nice track 100 ft by 36 ft, New Carpet same as 2009 snowbirds. . .
Point Series Starting soon, trophies. 50/50 Raffle. . .
Oval and Road Racing. . . all classes
Wed 7 pm
Sun 12 noon

Come join the fun. . .


----------



## J.O. (Feb 4, 2006)

Rick and I will be there for 1/12 scale!

Jeremy


----------



## DUBS (Oct 30, 2007)

Gregory Qualls said:


> MSI Racing & Hobbies
> 29925 Groesbeck Hwy
> Roseville, MI 48066
> (586) 552-4425
> ...


Greg,
You need to stop running in circles and join the on road 1/12 scale crowed on Sunday. Bring it out!

Dubs


----------

